

Why Some Succeed Wildly  - ideas101
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/28/technology/28online.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin

======
volida
In May, Mr. Gladwell wrote that scientific discoveries are not necessarily the
product of singular genius. He ticked off example after example of discoveries
and ideas that occurred at the same time, independently. “Newton and Leibniz
both discovered calculus,” he wrote. “Charles Darwin and Alfred Russel Wallace
both discovered evolution.”

In other words, great ideas are often, as the title of the article put it, “in
the air,” and true genius often lies with the people — whether mathematicians
or musicians — who are able to snatch them down at the right time.
\-----------------------------------------------------------

 _"ideas that occurred at the same time"_ so they are not genious because of
the idea they thought because both thought at the same time

and then he sais

 _"snatch them down at the right time."_ a genious is someone who makes an
idea a reality at the right time.

thats a contradiction! what a waste of time to write such a bad article

